

From Apple to Nest Labs, Always a Designer - olivercameron
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/21/jobs/from-apple-to-nest-labs-always-a-designer.html?_r=0

======
GuiA
Slightly o/t: PG recently tweeted about YC's dissatisfaction with the Nest[1],
but didn't talk more about it. If anyone from YC could tell us a bit more
about their experience with the Nest, that'd be awesome. I personally like
mine a lot, but I've noticed amongst my friends that it's a "love it" or "hate
it" product. Then again, my thermostat needs aren't draconian either.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/358420997591941120](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/358420997591941120)

 _" We installed Nest thermostats at YC and frankly it has been a disaster.
Design does not end with the case, guys."_

------
teddynsnoopy
What's most intriguing is how/when Nest will move beyond thermostats. Most of
the appliances in our homes are still lacking "good design" (how many buttons
does your microwave have again?)

It's also interesting to put Nest in the context of "Build Something People
Want." Very few average consumers asked for a nicer thermostat, and there was
little prior evidence that one would do that much better in the marketplace,
but Nest seems to be doing quite well.

